# Lost my first chick



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

This morning at 6am i went out to check on my four babies as i do every morning and i could see three of them outside, which is unusual i thought sense they are normally still in the coop at that time. I looked in the run and whistled, yet still only three. I looked in the coop and immediatly noticed one of my white leg chicks (7 weeks old) laying on the floor dead. Upon closer inspection i noticed a large patch of feathers missing on it's neck and it was wet from its beak to its shoulders (it rained last night). The only cause of death i can surmise is that it got its head caught in the chicken wire and in the struggle probably broke its neck, freed herself and made it into the coop and died. My first thought was a predator but upon close inspection there were no signs of a break-in. I have heard of chickens getting their head stuck in the wire and dying before so that is my best theory at this time. Today i will replace the chicken wire with a finer mesh to prevent this in the future.

Needless to say i am now done to 3 chicks. I originally started with 6 (that was the minimum you could buy from TSC). I really only wanted four so at five weeks of age i re-homed two of them with a teacher colleague at work. Ideally i would like to have 4 or 5 chickens. Is there anyone out there in the Tidewater Va. area that would like to re-home a Plymouth Barred Rock or an Easter Egger?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did the chicks get outside? Do you not close their house up at night. Except for the missing feathers, that sounds very much like what a snake does. Tries to swallow something too big and leaves the head and neck wet appearing when it discovers the prey is too large.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

robin416 said:


> How did the chicks get outside? Do you not close their house up at night. Except for the missing feathers, that sounds very much like what a snake does. Tries to swallow something too big and leaves the head and neck wet appearing when it discovers the prey is too large.


That was my first thought. Someone also suggested a weasel. I currently have chicken wire but upon further research have discovered that chicken wire is not good protection against predators. I will be changing it out today for hardware cloth. 
I do not block them in the coop at night. I thought i had a predator proof set up but now i know i don't. I'll fix that! Gotta protect my babies at all cost.

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

While you're doing that make absolutely certain its not still in the coop or under it. Dealing with snakes is a real pain in the neck. Its hard to find them, its even harder keeping them out.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

robin416 said:


> While you're doing that make absolutely certain its not still in the coop or under it. Dealing with snakes is a real pain in the neck. Its hard to find them, its even harder keeping them out.


Thanks, didn't think of that. It's a bit overcast today but i should go out and snoop around with a flashlight. I don't like snakes but i guess a pellet gun will take care of him.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

*Lost my forst chick*

My hens kill my snakes. We only have tiny grass and garter snakes here though so it's a non-issue for them eating my birds or eggs!

It's amazing what a chick can get caught in though. We had a little chant chick pop up on morning with her entire neck degloved over her head. We thought for sure something grabbed her but upon closer inspection she had put her head through slats in the door and pulled back until the skin tore. We patched her up and she lasted a week, she only eventually died due to swelling on her brain. The neck wound was healing beautifully.


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

Fiere said:


> My hens kill my snakes. We only have tiny grass and garter snakes here though so it's a non-issue for them eating my birds or eggs!
> 
> It's amazing what a chick can get caught in though. We had a little chant chick pop up on morning with her entire neck degloved over her head. We thought for sure something grabbed her but upon closer inspection she had put her head through slats in the door and pulled back until the skin tore. We patched her up and she lasted a week, she only eventually died due to swelling on her brain. The neck wound was healing beautifully.


I suppose that is what happened to mine. I have heard of them getting their head stuck thru the chicken wire and dying. That is the most likely cause in my case since i see no attempt of anything entering the coop. I will fix that tonight with some new hardware cloth.
Thank you everyone for your feedback and help.


----------



## chicksRus (Jun 17, 2014)

my goodness, what a gorgeous coop! was it difficult to build? will it only house four or five chickens comfortably? is that why you only wanted that many? and is that your storage building to the right? wow. just beautiful. what do you have as covering on the floor of the coop?


----------



## RouttyChicks (Apr 14, 2014)

chicksRus said:


> my goodness, what a gorgeous coop! was it difficult to build? will it only house four or five chickens comfortably? is that why you only wanted that many? and is that your storage building to the right? wow. just beautiful. what do you have as covering on the floor of the coop?


Then inclosed portion on the right is about 5x7 and the covered run is also about 5x7. I only wanted four because i live in a development/community.
It was not difficult to build. I actually started with plans but soon started straying away from them and just doing my own thing. I love building things and just winging it as i go.


----------

